#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  а вот и новый центр Джонанг

## Карма Палджор

Сие произошло 12 февраля 2013г.
В городе Зеленодольск был открыт центр ''Джонанг имени Кунчен Долпопы''.
адрес центра ''Джонанг имени Кунчен Долпопы''
422540, Республика Татарстан, г. Зеленодольск, ул. Шустова 2-55.
тел. +7 909 309 19 45 (Булат)

----------

Aion (20.02.2013), Alex (20.02.2013), Игорь Канунников (20.02.2013), Кузьмич (20.02.2013), Пема Дролкар (20.02.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (20.02.2013), Топпер- (20.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Если адрес покажется знакомым, то да, это раньше был центр Карма Кагью Алмазный путь. Но свобода выбора есть свобода выбора

----------

Pedma Kalzang (20.02.2013), Топпер- (20.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Если адрес покажется знакомым, то да, это раньше был центр Карма Кагью Алмазный путь. Но свобода выбора есть свобода выбора


А как такое могло произойти?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А как такое могло произойти?


Как-то вот смогло  :Smilie:

----------


## Greedy

А что представляют собой подобные региональные центры Джонанг?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А что представляют собой подобные региональные центры Джонанг?


Приезжайте и посмотрите. В чём трудности?

----------


## Greedy

> Приезжайте и посмотрите. В чём трудности?


Странная форма представления - визуальная, не поддающаяся описанию  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Странная форма представления - визуальная, не поддающаяся описанию


Греди. Фотки и материалы новог оцентра можно увидеть на facebook в группе Джонанг. Можете посмотреть и там.

----------

Топпер- (20.02.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Греди. Фотки и материалы новог оцентра можно увидеть на facebook в группе Джонанг. Можете посмотреть и там.


Спасибо. Глянул-посмотрел.

----------

